

Cuil Announcement: A quick look back at launch - dats
http://www.cuil.com/info/announcements/

======
alex_c
Not a lot of meat, but I vastly prefer this to the LOLCuil posts (which are
hopefully over).

The most interesting thing about Cuil was that I got the feeling people WANTED
it to succeed. Maybe we're getting bored with Google and ready for a shiny new
toy? Looking for another David vs. Goliath story?

~~~
unalone
I think we're starting to dislike Google as a company. It doesn't seem like
the youthful startup it once was. And so we're all looking for some new
youthful point on the horizon.

~~~
vijayr
I feel the same. I love their search engine, but as a company I don't like
many of the things that they do. Not that I "dislike" G though.

It would be super nice to have some serious competition to Google.

~~~
unalone
The thing is, the things it faces competition to are things that they just do
a terrible job with. Orkut, anyone? Shared Items?

------
wrigley
It brought a fair few results I had never seen, and also my posts on here
turned up as well.

Its also surprising to see how many posts were written and interest in its
failings and downtime yet the response to an open honest explanation and
reaction that they were approaching the search volumes of some of the big boys
goes rather unoticed.

------
hhm
It's actually working a lot better today. Egosearch didn't return me anything
yesterday, today it returns me some results.

------
fhars
Still no text entry field for search terms in opera mini...

------
snorkel
Still no search results for Cobol.

------
redorb
the frozen pane at the bottom, I almost didn't scroll ;)

